# blackened shark steaks w/ mango salsa



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

It's me again. Made the second half of our shark. last time we did the taco's this one is pretty simple too. We had 6 steaks from half of the shark left over.
For the 6 shark steaks... After a good soak in salty lemon water and rince, place them in 4tbsp of olive oil, 1tbsp of the following: ancho chile powder, cayenne pepper, white pepper, black pepper, garlic powder, and salt. let them sit in the mix for 30 min at room temp and fire up your grill or you could broil these if you'd like. If you have those cool little fish baskets to put the steaks in, they work awesome so the meat does not stick to the grill grates. 

Meanwhile, start your mango salsa. Dice one mango, 1 granny smith apple, 1 small red onion or half of a med/large red onion. Mince 2-3 cloves of garlic ( or 2tsp of the preminced in jar) and 1 serrano chile pepper ( seeded for less spice). Cut up 1/4 cup of fresh cilantro or fresh mint or half and half. Grate the rind of 1 lime and squeeze the juice into the mix. Add 1 tsp salt, drizzle with olive oil, and mix it up. Serve with your grilled blackened shark steaks.

You can change up the mango salsa by adding 1 diced orange to the mix. Either way it's very tasty and a great summer dish. Enjoy


----------

